# Good Omens - BBC/Amazon Tv Series, 2018



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2017)

BBC - BBC Studios to produce major new Amazon and BBC comedy series Good Omens  - Media Centre

6 episodes (indeterminate length) with Gaiman as showrunner

Start your casting imaginations..... now!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 19, 2017)

I only hope Steve Fry is told to fuck off.


I'm suspecting either him or Benedict Bumberbatch to get Aziraphale...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 19, 2017)

Ah bollix, Amazon?

Oh well, I subscribe, so can't be too pious.

I shall watch developments from afar...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2017)

BBC for us and Amazon overseas


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 19, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> I only hope Steve Fry is told to fuck off.
> 
> 
> I'm suspecting either him or Benedict Bumberbatch to get Aziraphale...



Fry is a bit part actor, if that. Cumberbatch is too expensive these days, and overexposed waaaaay beyond his actual talent.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 19, 2017)

Aidan Turner is your man for that role.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 19, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Aidan Turner is your man for that role.



More of a Crowley I'd have thought.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 19, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> More of a Crowley I'd have thought.


I think I have mistakenly confused the two. . .


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 19, 2017)

Aziraphale is the angel, Crowley the demon.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 20, 2017)

Ben miller would be a good crowley and Rupert Penry-Jones would fit as aziraphale, though so long as they do a good job with it I will be happy as I still enjoy that book as much as when I first read it


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 20, 2017)

James Corden as the angel, Kris Marshall as the demon. Er...


----------



## Cid (Jan 20, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> James Corden as the angel, Kris Marshall as the demon. Er...



NOPENOPENOPE

Don't give them ideas...


----------



## Santino (Jan 20, 2017)

A very difficult book to adapt. The Discworld adaptations are uniformly pedestrian.

It will also depend heavily on the acting talent of children.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 15, 2017)

Lead roles cast:

David Tennant for Crowley
Michael Sheen for Aziraphale

For release in 2019

BBC - Michael Sheen and David Tennant to star in major new adaptation of Good Omens for Amazon and BBC Two - Media Centre


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2017)

Read the book recently - it's a bag of shite.
Could make good telly though


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Read the book recently - it's a bag of shite.
> Could make good telly though



Get tae fuck.

Your just wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Get tae fuck.
> 
> Your just wrong.


it's so smug and 'isn't this funny' - i can only hear those books read by the voice of Rimmer from Red Dwarf (another example of unfunny overpraised shite humour)


----------



## existentialist (Aug 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Read the book recently - it's a bag of shite.
> Could make good telly though


Not so respectfully, I disagree. The book is fine. Whether or not the telly measures up will remain to be seen, but this casting decision is a hopeful development.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 15, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Get tae fuck.
> 
> Your just wrong.



"You're".

But your right


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Read the book recently - it's a bag of shite.
> Could make good telly though


Get out!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Get out!


I gave Pratchett two chances and he failed me.
I gave Gaiman many chances and he partially failed me.
I'm not giving them any more chances.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I gave Pratchett two chances and he failed me.
> I gave Gaiman many chances and he partially failed me.
> I'm not giving them any more chances.


Neither Pratchett nor Gaiman are the constant in that story.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Neither Pratchett nor Gaiman are the constant in that story.


they wrote it!


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 15, 2017)

Gaiman is a terrible prose writer but has really strong ideas (even if all taken from mythology). His comicbook writing is pretty good, and his children's books like the Ocean at the End of the Lane are ok but he's not very good at adult prose fiction in my view. 

His Norse book is a joke cut n paste straight from Wikipedia. 

So yeah I enjoyed Good Omens when I was fifteen or whatever but I'm sure to adults it's a bag of shite as books go, but could be a good TV series.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> Gaiman is a terrible prose writer but has really strong ideas (even if all taken from mythology). His comicbook writing is pretty good, and his children's books like the Ocean at the End of the Lane are ok but he's not very good at adult prose fiction in my view.
> 
> His Norse book is a joke cut n paste straight from Wikipedia.
> 
> So yeah I enjoyed Good Omens when I was fifteen or whatever but I'm sure to adults it's a bag of shite as books go, but could be a good TV series.


The Ocean At The End Of The Lane is one of the books aimed at adults, isn't it?
I agree about Gaiman being more of an ideas man but I don't think he can write for adults very well.
His children's books are much better.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> The Ocean At The End Of The Lane is one of the books aimed at adults, isn't it?
> I agree about Gaiman being more of an ideas man but I don't think he can write for adults very well.
> His children's books are much better.


Well there you go then I read it last year or the year before and thought it was a children's book which maybe shows how he writes. Although I think I enjoyed it at the time I don't actually remember a thing about it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 19, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> The Ocean At The End Of The Lane is one of the books aimed at adults, isn't it?
> I agree about Gaiman being more of an ideas man but I don't think he can write for adults very well.
> His children's books are much better.


The Sandman series is the greatest work of graphic novel fiction ever


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2017)

is one of. And whats so hauntingly beautiful is the depictions of the Dream of the Endless. Yeah its a stylised goth but fuck do the artists get milage out of that


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 19, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> The Sandman series is the greatest work of graphic novel fiction ever


Watchmen.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 20, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> Gaiman is a terrible prose writer but has really strong ideas (even if all taken from mythology). His comicbook writing is pretty good, and his children's books like the Ocean at the End of the Lane are ok but he's not very good at adult prose fiction in my view.
> 
> His Norse book is a joke cut n paste straight from Wikipedia.
> 
> So yeah I enjoyed Good Omens when I was fifteen or whatever but I'm sure to adults it's a bag of shite as books go, but could be a good TV series.


I re-read good Omens recently it was still a funny and enjoyable book to read, I hope I enjoy the TV adaption as much as the book


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 20, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Watchmen.


Found Watchmen boring to be honest , there I said it


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Found Watchmen boring to be honest , there I said it


*that scene in the western where everyone hurries out and the barman hides behind the bar*


----------



## Santino (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2017)

Santino said:


>



Blimey. I'd barely have recognised Tennant in that photo.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 18, 2017)

Santino said:


>



It's going to be shit


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 19, 2017)

Or it could be good, it's hard to judge on a photo


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 19, 2017)

ginger_syn said:


> Or it could be good, it's hard to judge on a photo


I want it to be good but I think it's normally easy to judge on a photo


----------



## lefteri (Sep 19, 2017)

Santino said:


>



They look utterly ridiculous - I haven't read the comic, are they supposed to?

ETA: sorry, book - got confused by talk of watchmen


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2017)

lefteri said:


> They look utterly ridiculous - I haven't read the comic, are they supposed to?


(It was a novel)
They're supposed to be a bit detached from reality. Fond of the material world and human culture, but still misunderstanding it. Crowley thinks he's dark and dangerous. Aziraphael thinks he's sophisticated and charming. They're both a bit past it.

Still, this doesn't look great


----------



## lefteri (Sep 19, 2017)

Crispy said:


> (It was a novel)
> They're supposed to be a bit detached from reality. Fond of the material world and human culture, but still misunderstanding it. Crowley thinks he's dark and dangerous. Aziraphael thinks he's sophisticated and charming. They're both a bit past it.
> 
> Still, this doesn't look great



Looks like they've gone overboard and made them both look like total prats when your descriptions sound far more nuanced


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 19, 2017)

Yeah, that photo didn't fill me with confidence, to be honest.

Sort of looks like an am-dram attempt based on buying "that'll do" stuff from charity shops.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 19, 2017)

Did Gaiman showrun American gods? I found that quite tedious tbh, despite some impressive visuals and good performances - I didn't make it to the end, and that's quite rare for me with Tv series


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Did Gaiman showrun American gods? I found that quite tedious tbh, despite some impressive visuals and good performances - I didn't make it to the end, and that's quite rare for me with Tv series


That was Bryan Fuller, who did Hannibal


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2017)

ginger_syn said:


> Or it could be good, it's hard to judge on a photo


it isn't hard at all. look at it ffs.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2017)

Hmmm. 

Could be akin to Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell - reasaonablu decent adaptation, given the source material
Or Gormenghast - spectacular cast & great looking but disappointing to fans of the books, I believe
Neverwhere - again, great cast but poor production and a lot of hamming up

I have great hopes for His Dark Materials BBC adaptation, mnind


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 19, 2017)

They look like characters out of Toast of London but not as amusing.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> They look like characters out of Toast of London but not as amusing.



Ach, it's the publicity/promo pic. Always look a bit different to the end product.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 19, 2017)

killer b said:


> it isn't hard at all. look at it ffs.


I have, and I'm still going to wait until I've seen it to judge how good it is, crowley and azriraphale are only part of the story.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 19, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> I have great hopes for His Dark Materials BBC adaptation,


Please please please please please let this be good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2017)

ginger_syn said:


> I have, and I'm still going to wait until I've seen it to judge how good it is, crowley and azriraphale are only part of the story.


i suppose they could turn a terrible book into a good tv show, but it's not very promising material


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> Please please please please please let this be good.



It has potential. But I still think Nicole Kidman was spot on casting for the movie some years back, even if the eventual execution of the event fell flat.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 19, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i suppose they could turn a terrible book into a good tv show, but it's not very promising material


It's a shame you don't like the book, it's one of my favourites but then you don't like terry pratchetts work at all so your comment is hardly surprising, just vaguely wonder why you bothered to make it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2017)

ginger_syn said:


> It's a shame you don't like the book, it's one of my favourites but then you don't like terry pratchetts work at all so your comment is hardly surprising, just vaguely wonder why you bothered to make it.


cos it needs pointing out when the emperor has no clothes


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh you are Funny still the world would be a dull place if we all liked the same stuff.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 19, 2017)

ginger_syn said:


> Or it could be good, it's hard to judge on a photo


The photo shows that Tennent is in it. QED it's going to be shit. 

As much as I want to support fellow Welshman Sheen he's just going to play the same comedy character he always plays. See Tron remake for details.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2017)

Gromit said:


> The photo shows that Tennent is in it. QED it's going to be shit.
> 
> As much as I want to support fellow Welshman Sheen he's just going to play the same comedy character he always plays. See Tron remake for details.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 19, 2017)

Whilst I'm not a fan  of Tennant he seems to do OK in stuff he's been in from what people say, and as for the tron thing I never want to see that again, don't remember him in it,but quite like sheen in the suff I've watched him in. I learned my lesson about pre- judging stuff from the buffy  series which I thought was going to be rubbish I was wrong and then had 2 and a1/2  seasons to catch up on.now I wait to judge a programme until I've seen it.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 19, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


>


Two of those are not comedy roles.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2017)

Neil Gaiman and Rob Wilikins (exec producer) answer fan questions about the show (skip to 1:20)



EDIT: Christ this is dry. Should have had a drink beforehand, guys


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Two of those are not comedy roles.



Depends on your stance concerning US politics and British football, I guess...


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 20, 2017)

So jack Whitehall  as newton pulsifer, I hope it works out so long as he doesn't play him to posh,


----------



## KatyF (Dec 8, 2017)

They are currently filming some of this opposite my work. I'm get to spot anyone that is famous.


----------



## KatyF (Dec 8, 2017)

And less than 5 minutes after I posted that Sheen and Tennant emerged. My work colleagues are really struggling with the fact they're in character with different hair.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2018)

They had better not balls this up :/


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 7, 2018)

I've never been a Pratchett fan but I don't actively dislike his work and I do like watching this kind of thing so given the cast, I think I will enjoy this. As I'm not familiar with the book, they cannot piss on my dreams.


----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've never been a Pratchett fan but I don't actively dislike his work and I do like watching this kind of thing so given the cast, I think I will enjoy this. As I'm not familiar with the book, they cannot piss on my dreams.



The book is great though, you should give it a go (someone had to say it) 

(It is Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett btw, not just Pratchett).


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 7, 2018)

Epona said:


> The book is great though, you should give it a go (someone had to say it)
> 
> (It is Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett btw, not just Pratchett).


Maybe I will! I find myself reading a lot these days which is good because I was out of the habit.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2019)

All 6 episodes available on May 31 on Amazon Prime. BBC air dates later in the year.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2019)

Full trailer


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 6, 2019)

Looks promising I think. under pressure helps.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks......wacky

Zany, even.  :-/


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 27, 2019)

Hmm, not much wit on display, and I'm not sure about some of the lines or acting either. I shall downgrade my expectations accordingly.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 27, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Looks......wacky
> 
> Zany, even.  :-/



Pythonesque, perhaps?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 27, 2019)

Fascinating Aida


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 27, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Pythonesque, perhaps?


I thought so.  But surely that’s a special promo rather than a clip from the series.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 27, 2019)

as an ad it's fun

if it's the tone of the show............

I felt the book was more about preposterous story ideas hitting the brick wall of reality. Some crazy will change mundanity  but  mundanity will radically transform the crazy. 

I do like the ping pong reference as a nod  though


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 27, 2019)

Loved the book as a teenager, but realised it must be 20 years almost since I read it. I've even got a signed copy somewhere. May have to dig out before this airs so I can annoy the OH telling her about how they compare when we watch it.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> So jack Whitehall  as newton pulsifer, I hope it works out so long as he doesn't play him to posh,


Awful casting


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 27, 2019)

Well I'm not keen on him, but see how it goes on the day before i judge him forever.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2019)

This is how Newton Pulsifer looked as a man: if he went into a phone booth and changed, he might manage to come out looking like Clark Kent.


----------



## Crispy (May 31, 2019)

It's out now on Amazon or off the back of a lorry


----------



## spanglechick (May 31, 2019)

Just watched the first episode.  

The pace seems a bit off, and some of the stylistic choices seem a bit odd.  But it’s well-acted and obviously entertaining.


----------



## spanglechick (May 31, 2019)

Should say, love-love-love Frances McDormand in this.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 31, 2019)

this is my weekend sorted


----------



## DexterTCN (May 31, 2019)

Watched three, pleasantly getting drawn into it.


----------



## spanglechick (May 31, 2019)

I’ve finished.  How long before we are free to spoil? A week?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 31, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I’ve finished.  How long before we are free to spoil? A week?



At least give people the weekend!


----------



## spanglechick (May 31, 2019)

My general comments: Tennant seems to have lifted much of his performance in the second half of the series from Doctor Who. It’s a rather fun character, so nice to see again, but felt a bit obvious. 

There are some lovely bits I don’t remember being in the book.  Just little throwaway scenes on the whole.  Rather fabulous.  

There are however some significant omissions of two bits I really enjoyed in the books. Seems odd to add stuff and take away other bits.  

Yes.  More American.  Not a problem, in the end.  

There’s obviously been a fucktonne of cash spent on it.  The whole thing oozes with the air of “we haven’t had to cut costs at all”.   The number of cameos is hilarious.  

Felt that ultimately, the voiceover was a poor choice: despite loving it when it was there.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I’ve finished.  How long before we are free to spoil? A week?


6 weeks


----------



## spanglechick (May 31, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> At least give people the weekend!


I’d have thought that might be pushing it.


----------



## spanglechick (May 31, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> 6 weeks


Why?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Why?


There are six episodes


----------



## spanglechick (May 31, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> There are six episodes


All released together.  If they’d wanted the story to drip feed, they could have released one a week (like Gaiman’s other Amazon collaboration, American Gods).


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> All released together.  If they’d wanted the story to drip feed, they could have released one a week (like Gaiman’s other Amazon collaboration, American Gods).


Not everyone can stand binging tv shows and prefer to watch in the traditional way. I'm being facetious though, spoil away. I've read the book anyway and didn't even rate it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2019)

I recently downloaded the book onto my Kindle but haven't read it yet. Reckon I'll watch the thing first and read it afterwards as the two will probably be sufficiently different. 

It's good this way round sometimes because when you read the book after, there is always so much more depth and more to discover but you don't  miss it in the TV/film adaptation because you didn't know about it in the first place IYSWIM. Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell was like that for me. 

I don't think spoilers are so bad on this thread. Everyone who's read it knows what happens anyway and I'm not sure those who haven't would care that much. It's not Game of Thrones or The Wire is it?


----------



## Santino (May 31, 2019)

Spoil away. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2019)

To add...the only real drawback of watching first is that the characters when you read afterwards are the characters you saw onscreen rather than the characters you invent in your head when you read first. This, I believe, is one of the main reasons nobody is ever satisfied with a screen adaptation because we have all created our own characters as we read.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 31, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I’ve finished.  How long before we are free to spoil? A week?


Just put it in spoilers, I'll probably be finished tomorrow myself.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 31, 2019)

I loved seeing the Crystal Palace Dinosaurs.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2019)

it's a bit Douglas Adamsy innit.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 31, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a bit Douglas Adamsy innit.


You mean English?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> You mean English?


wacky sense of humour that falls flat.


----------



## killer b (May 31, 2019)

Would this be suitable for an 11 year old?


----------



## spanglechick (May 31, 2019)

killer b said:


> Would this be suitable for an 11 year old?


Yes. There’s a bit of swearing and a sex scene where you don’t see any bits.  

Melting demons.  

Lots of other deaths but these are off camera/suggested/cartoonish.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2019)

killer b said:


> Would this be suitable for an 11 year old?


2019 11 year old?  totes


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 2, 2019)

killer b said:


> Would this be suitable for an 11 year old?


From bbfc.co.uk:

Episode one: In the Beginning, rated PG for mild bad language, violence, threat

Episode two: The Book, rated 12 for moderate sex references

Episode three: Hard Times, rated 12 for moderate violence

Episode four: Saturday Morning Funtime, rated 12 for infrequent strong language, moderate violence, bloody moments

Episode five: The Doomsday Option, rated 12 for moderate threat, fantasy violence

Episode six: The Very Last Day of the Rest of Their Lives, rated 12 for infrequent strong language, moderate violence


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a bit Douglas Adamsy innit.


It is and for me that is a good thing!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2019)

I've just finished ep 2 and I am absolutely loving it. The ending there with the number of the beast is just perfect 

I love the all star cast and that the production has clearly had a lot of love put into it. It is highly entertaining, clever and funny.

I shall be reassessing Mr Pratchett in light of this.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 3, 2019)

Watched two episode and its ok, they have made it with care I don't love it like the book but I expect I will buy the dvd when it comes out.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 6, 2019)

I've got as far as E3 and David Tennant is coming close to ruining it for me, something about the CGI eyes I think, and the fact that he reminds me too much of a second rate Bill Nighy. 

Apart from that it's ok, not totally amazing but it's shot nicely. Overall I prefer the most recent R4 incarnation though.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 7, 2019)

I got the bill nighy vibe too,  but i felt it was more of a homage to nighy than a second rate rip off, nighy would have made a good crowley.
I've watched them all now and I enjoyed them enough to watch them twice so far 'though still not loving it as much as the book but that was never going to happen however good the show was.
Its a definate well done to all involved in the prodution and a thank you for not wreaking it.
									  Also my eldest granddaughter really enjoyed the three episodes she's seen so far.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 7, 2019)

Watched about 5 mins of Ep 1 last night on Amazon. It's a bit too weird for me.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 7, 2019)

bill nighy, spot on wiskey.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 7, 2019)

It was Gaiman who insisted on Tennant.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 8, 2019)

Initially to play aziraphale


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> Initially to play aziraphale



Actually that might have worked.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2019)

Anyway, once Crowley started wearing sunglasses the whole time I got on a lot better with the whole David Tennant thing and the last three episodes were far more enjoyable. 

Now the 10yo is busy devouring and saying it's the best thing he's ever seen.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Are Crowley's eyes CGI rather than contact lenses? I assumed it didn't work because they were contact lenses and Tennant was aware of them and couldn't see properly through them...


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 8, 2019)

I think its a mix of both.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2019)

Yeah I got the impression that sometimes the whole eyeline had been overlayed, those were the bits that's didn't work for me, other times contact lenses which I had no issues with


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2019)

Suffers from 'oh look, another well known British actor in an amusing cameo' syndrome this.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Suffers from 'oh look, another well known British actor in an amusing cameo' syndrome this.


On that front I thought Andy Hamilton stole the show


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2019)

Just watching the final episode now. Pretty unimpressed overall - too much unnecessary voiceover, boring BBC-level effects and costumes and direction,  and some bad casting (Sheen was good though). Would much rather have just re-watched the original Hitchhiker's Guide series by someone that did this sort of stuff much better.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 9, 2019)

And now it's a movie!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 9, 2019)

Its a shame they cut the other four horsemen though, its one of the fee niggles ive got with it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 21, 2019)

Mostly harmless. I'll give it 3 out of 5 on account of the excellent Sheen and Tenant. Meanwhile, the perceived subject matter has scrambled a few heads...

Thousands petition Netflix to cancel Amazon Prime's Good Omens


----------



## treefrog (Jun 21, 2019)

Enjoyable enough, could happily watched the Romantic Adventures of Crowley and Aziraphale for hours. The voice over was painfully redundant and the rest of it was OK. Would have been better at about half the length I think.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 21, 2019)

Any one read the stuff about the christian group called return to order who have petitioned netflix to force them to cancel it apparently over 20 thousand of them signed ￼￼.
Eta yes you have


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 21, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> Any one read the stuff about the christian group called return to order who have petitioned netflix to force them to cancel it apparently over 20 thousand of them signed ￼￼.
> Eta yes you have



Bet none of them have seen the show. Or read the 30 year old novel.

Reminds me of similar outrage from the uberXtians concerning Harry Potter and Teletubbies.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 21, 2019)

Bunch of weirdo's


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 21, 2019)

That's hilarious


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 21, 2019)

A mate of mine is in it.  He's does tv and film "extra" work


----------



## Supine (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 27, 2019)

Great show, really enjoyed this adaptation. Hope they don't do anymore. 

It doesn't need it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2019)

Saw first episode finally.

Really not that bad.  I may well go as far as calling it good.

voice over  doesn't quite work.  I love the lines but they don't quite land.   which is odd because  it  can work like in H2G2  just  not quite here.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2019)

Next step, the Watch by BBC America.

I'll probably skip this one as well.

New casting announced for TV adaptation 'The Watch' | Sir Terry Pratchett


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Next step, the Watch by BBC America.
> 
> I'll probably skip this one as well.
> 
> New casting announced for TV adaptation 'The Watch' | Sir Terry Pratchett


I guess this is how people get to feel old. I'm looking at that casting, and comparing them with the characters in my head...and the fact that a large number of the latter are male, while the actors cast for them are female, is causing a certain amount of cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 1, 2021)

Just started watching this. Its.. OK. Quite amusing. I read the book many years ago and don't really remember it. Pratchett has never grabbed me tbh. 
Agree that the voice-over is annoying, as is tennant and the famous five-esque bunch of posh kids.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 1, 2021)

I didn't get past the first episode. The voiceover exposing the whole thing for the first twenty minutes was pretty irritating. Wouldn't it have been better finding about the mix up later?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 1, 2021)

I don't think any pratchett adaptations can get past the problem that in the books it's the authorial voice that has the wit for the most part, which you can only get on screen with voiceover, but no-one likes lots of voiceover and it makes the jokes sound laboured. Fwiw I quite enjoyed the series, but perhaps inevitably not as much as I enjoyed the book when I was 18.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 1, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I don't think any pratchett adaptations can get past the problem that in the books it's the authorial voice that has the wit for the most part, which you can only get on screen with voiceover, but no-one likes lots of voiceover and it makes the jokes sound laboured. Fwiw I quite enjoyed the series, but perhaps inevitably not as much as I enjoyed the book when I was 18.


I think that's a mistake. It's an interesting idea, and could have been adapted without a lot of the VO, it certainly didn't need 20 minutes of pure VO set up. TV isn't a book and should be adapted appropriately.  Also (and I may be wrong about this) I don't recall the book splurging the entire back story at the top, and if it did I think that is a mistake also. The fun part of this story is discovering what is happening and why, bit by bit. 
I am really really not a fan of Prachetts work, but thought good omens was a different beast. 
I'm only annoyed at the TV show because instead of being outright crap, it had all the ingredients for something great and seemed to make obvious mistakes. 
To be fair I only watched the first one (maybe the second? I can't remember), but this show should have grabbed you from the beginning and there was plenty of opportunity for  episode one cliffhanger of suitable intrigue.


----------

